# Virtua Tennis 4



## noob (Jul 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]Guys, yesterday i got this game from friend *~snip~*.I usually hate playing all kinds of sports game on PC because their AI is not that good and/or real life feel is missing. 

However , I must say , this game has changed my view. AI , Graphics , Camera views , everything is just superb in this game. This is the 1st sports game i ever loved playing on PC.

Even my dabba laptop can run this game...you must try it...I am buying it. costs 650 INR at intencity.in 


Best part is , you can play on lan or on internet..... 

Let me know if anyone is already playing it here..... best sports game ever....cant resist to post here..


[YOUTUBE]x5Qkc39VPvs[/YOUTUBE]

YouTube - ‪Virtua Tennis 4 - Official Launch Gameplay Trailer (2011) KINECT | HD‬&rlm;

trailer here

*10x better than Top Spin IMHO*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*

when using youtube tags just write the short code, for your video it was x5Qkc39VPvs
i've edited it this time, keep it in mind next time

btw, it's awesome that you're buying the game, if you like a game ,you should definitely payback the developers


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*

I got this game yesterday... It's awesome, addictive and huge fun, especially if you are having a controller. Its more fun if you are playing together with your friend.
Controls are not that difficult anyway. Graphics wise quite good too. This is indeed one of the best sports game ever.

Everyone should give this a try.

My rating:- 9/10


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*

Yeah I have also played this game. Actually I have played this whole Virtua Tennis series from 3. Liked all of them 3 was best for me until this. This is better than 3.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*

Whats up with mediocre reviews!

Any one played this? How is it compared to VT3?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*

Quite honestly I don't trust reviews. They gave Alice a mediocre review but that was a great platforming and hack n slash game.

Graphics of this game are better than any game in series and is improved. Gameplay is mostly the same but with some minor tweaks and some powerplay. Career mode is revamped and in a positive way. Now the world tour is like board game and you get points and progress. Now AI is improved and they will dive for a incoming smash. Everything is upped. Mediocre reviews are because its don't brings much new things as remain to its root lines but I really liked this game and you should give it a try whats the harm in that eh.


----------



## dinga03 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*

nice game


----------



## noob (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*

finished 4 cups and won only 1..playing it again now...wanna win all 4 cups...


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*

Well, play Virtua Tennis if you want an arcade experience. For more realistic tennis games, go for the Top Spin series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*

Is it Virtua Tennis or Virtual tennis...
& its from SEGA if i m not wrong...

Tennis is always been my favourate


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Virtual Tennis 4*



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Is it Virtua Tennis or Virtual tennis...
> & its from SEGA if i m not wrong...


Its Virtua Tennis and yes its from Sega.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

Finally started the game. There are some improvement in all aspect. Graphics wise the game looks a lot lot better. Character animations are good and your player does make a sound each time he/she serves although voice of female seems to me like they are being raped. I mean seriously listen them yourself some girl voice are good but some are extremely creepy. 

Gameplay wise there is one change though you play just like the previous games but now the difficulty has been upped and you won't win the matches that much easily specially on highre difficulties. I was quite surprised when I lost match against CPU on very hard difficulty because in previous games I didn't use to lose on any difficulty whatsoever.  
There is one more feature added called *Supershot*. You'll fill your bars by returning shots and making points and once the bar is complete you can execute that awesome supershot which actually means a point if you just point it in right direction. Other mechanics are the same. There are some new mini matches though although that don't matter to me much.

Career mode is now changes is now a creepy board game which is not a nice addition according to me. You can't go to a place where you want to go just because you were unlucky. Creepy isn't it but still its fun.

Previous Virtua Tennis players will feel right at some as there are not many big changes but graphics are significantly improved I must say and gameplay is more or less same as in other games. But if you are planning on Multiplayer then that supershot feature will add fun as it did in my challenge with my friend, I actually defeated him both the matches because of that shot. He used his supershot early but I saved it and when I ws 40 and he was on 30 one supershot and boom I won the match.  There is also a new party mode which is not that much fun but still good with other human companions.

My final verdict. If you have played Virtua Tennis or you like a Arcade style tennis then play the game you'll find it interesting game is just for you the new supershot is cool addition and MP is more fun than ever. 

My rating
Graphics - 8/10 (comparable or better then Top Spin 4)
Gameplay - 8/10 (Nice addition of Supershot and it is always a Arcade style game)
Sound - 7.5/10 (Good but not that good although I love the sound of shot)
Presentation - 8/10 (I hate that board game other than that nice)
Final - 8/10
Definitely worth playing with your friends or family.

Last but not least. This is my first review of any game so please pardon me if it is not good.


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> voice of female seems to me like they are being raped.



yeah ,

*Anyways game is nice and vs friends it goes for a lot fun.*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2011)

Thinking of getting this game. WIll post more after I get it. OVerall impressions of people is good


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> My rating
> Graphics - 8/10 (comparable or better then Top Spin 4)
> Gameplay - 8/10 (Nice addition of Supershot and it is always a Arcade style game)
> Sound - 7.5/10 (Good but not that good although I love the sound of shot)
> ...



Got this game finally will start it soon


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Got this game finally will start it soon


Congrats on Purchase or from whatever source you got this.

Have you played any Virtua Tennis game before ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Congrats on Purchase or from whatever source you got this.
> 
> Have you played any Virtua Tennis game before ???



ya it was VT 3 but demo version


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ya it was VT 3 but demo version


Thats good then. You'll find this game improved in both gameplay and graphics. I have played the whole series so there is not much new for me but for you there are definitely many things.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 2, 2011)

Guys, Virtua Tennis 4 is being installed now in my PC 


Will post by tommorow on how it is


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Thats good then. You'll find this game improved in both gameplay and graphics. I have played the whole series so there is not much new for me but for you there are definitely many things.



Tennis is my fav game....


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 4, 2011)

Guys, I played this game a lot and I have to say it, its just AWESOME 


Here are a few screenshots  -

*i.imgur.com/f84qv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sBHtw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EKryl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/trURB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/TciMB.jpg






The best tennis game I ever played. 10/10


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice^^

I wonder if this can be played on LAN 
Well try this out with a controller..It's more fun


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ You can play it on Live. Don't know about LAN and but two players on same screen is simply awesome.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have played with my friend together...one on keyboard and me on controller..it's awesome.. yet to try on LIVE. I dun think I can play it without the GFWL key of the game...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> I have played with my friend together...one on keyboard and me on controller..it's awesome.. yet to try on LIVE. I dun think I can play it without the GFWL key of the game...


No you can't play without the key.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2011)

wow..the graphics is really awesome...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

Goddamit was a hard match at least. Quarter Final with 10-15 divce and semi-final and finals were easy for me in Australian Open(Melbourne). Dammit that guy was with various shots tactics and he teased me more than ever. Last time I got trouble was the match with Federer in Virtua Tennis 2009. In that match more than 20 divces.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 6, 2011)

divce meaning??? 

Are you referring to "deuce" 

Well you are playing in which difficulty mode?

I am currently in the 4th season...some england classic....all the matches were as easy as hell...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> divce meaning???
> 
> Are you referring to "deuce"
> 
> ...


Yeah "deuce" got confused with spelling. 
I guess I am playing it on Experienced or Professional difficulty. Don't remember actually as started career some week ago. 
Whats your difficulty???
Well all matches are also easy for me but there are some specific matches which were hard for me maybe because of luck or something otherwise I usually win any game in 2 sets.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

no are somehow these matches are of 2 sets 1 game only....they should have given longer matches....

I play on Normal difficulty, and beating Nadal and Federer was toooo easy


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> no are somehow these matches are of 2 sets 1 game only....they should have given longer matches....
> 
> I play on Normal difficulty, and beating Nadal and Federer was toooo easy


LOL beating them in normal is way too easy but once you up the difficulty they play pretty well and you need to focus to win the game.

If you want longer matches like 5 sets and like that play Virtua Tennis 3. Very nice game but well it don't have supershot which is lifesaver for me in this game sometimes when playing with friends.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 7, 2011)

The first match i played with Federer against Sharapova , at Normal difficulty , lost 0-6  Then i played some more and have got a little better , now , play at equal level with Hard.

Doubles is quite fun


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

yea super shot while playing with ur friend gives u sure shot points..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2011)

mitraark said:


> The first match i played with Federer against Sharapova , at Normal difficulty , lost 0-6  Then i played some more and have got a little better , now , play at equal level with Hard.
> 
> Doubles is quite fun


Don't worry you'll get used to it. Once you master he timing and placement. It will be piece of cake but a nice cake.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

^^*The Cake Is A Lie *


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2011)

Guys, there are a couple locked players in the menu. How to unlock them  

I have played through world tour and also completed it but nothing has been unlocked


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys, there are a couple locked players in the menu. How to unlock them
> 
> I have played through world tour and also completed it but nothing has been unlocked


I guess they will be unlocked through Arcade mode.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

Installed it & playing..
this is damn awesome in graphics...SEGA is superb...
by the end of the game players are shown as sweating...which looks real..

but playing with female players is quite weird becoz of noise they make while hitting...

Btw I m not familiar with each hit buttons what they do & speciality..just smashing the tennis ball


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 14, 2011)

Especially the screams of Sharapova. They sound like, she is faking an orgasam.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Especially the screams of Sharapova. They sound like, she is faking an orgasam.



Yeah...even sharapova wud wonder after playing it....


----------



## abhidev (Aug 14, 2011)

yea...installed it...the graphics are really good as compared to the previous version....


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah I actually never played with a female because of this particular reason of their voices. Damn they give me weird feelings.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 14, 2011)

I always play with Rozniaki


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 14, 2011)

^Do you mean Wozniaki?


----------



## Skud (Aug 14, 2011)

I also think so.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 14, 2011)

oh yeah lol....Forgot her name....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

initially the game is bit tough but little practice makes it easy...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2011)

Completed the career. 
Its was a real nice experience.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2011)

Guys, how to unlock the platers? Played through Arcade twice now. One in Normal Difficulty and once in Hard difficulty.
Nothing has unlocked


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2011)

What platers ???


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got some players unlocked through Arcade....But some are still locked.....

some stadiums are also locked...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2011)

guys I played arcade mode using N.Djovik.. but in the final match opponent was 
J.Courier..

cud not be able to beat him even on medium difficulty  any of you defeated him pls give me some tips


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> guys I played arcade mode using N.Djovik.. but in the final match opponent was
> J.Courier..
> 
> cud not be able to beat him even on medium difficulty  any of you defeated him pls give me some tips


Yeah well I always play in volley and I am used to it so defeated him. There are different tips according to your play style. But one thing for sure play as described in your play style to fill up super shot bar and then kabooom. For me I always play as either my custom made character or Roger Federer.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 16, 2011)

^^Try playing with Gael Monfis.... You"ll beat opponents easily...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well I always play in volley and I am used to it so defeated him. There are different tips according to your play style. But one thing for sure play as described in your play style to fill up super shot bar and then kabooom. For me I always play as either my custom made character or Roger Federer.



can we use custom character in Arcade mode?
also N.Djovik is specialised in ground shots (the super shot bar is named as that only) but I can't seem to fill it...dont know y?

Till now I have a clear count of 2 in arcade mode...curently playin with Nadal.

& the world tour is very long....lost the final match in AUS Challenge


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2011)

in arcade mode...i had roger fedrer(me) vs N.Djovik....but couldn't defeat him...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> can we use custom character in Arcade mode?
> also N.Djovik is specialised in ground shots (the super shot bar is named as that only) but I can't seem to fill it...dont know y?
> 
> Till now I have a clear count of 2 in arcade mode...curently playin with Nadal.
> ...


Well I used my character so same goes for you.
For ground strokes play from the last line and pull powerful shots then you'll be able to fill it. I play as Volley so I just go past the half line of my court and then my bar start to fill with every shot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I used my character so same goes for you.
> For ground strokes play *from the last line* and pull powerful shots then you'll be able to fill it. I play as Volley so I just go past the half line of my court and then my bar start to fill with every shot.



u mean line where player stand & serve...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean line where player stand & serve...


Yes that line. Don't go above that line if you are a ground shot specialist. And if you do don't go too far by any means or bar won't get filled at all. 
You can actually see the hint about where and how to play to fill the bar in the Career menu where you have to select your playing style if you want.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> cud not be able to beat him even on medium difficulty  any of you defeated him pls give me some tips


 There is no WAY to beat him from the baseline by ANY player in any difficulty. Keep making him run and improve your way to the net.
Try not to Slice it much as the pace he can generate will make you


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> There is no WAY to beat him from the baseline by ANY player in any difficulty. Keep making him run and improve your way to the net.
> Try not to Slice it much as the pace he can generate will make you



is it bcoz J.Courier has hard hitter?
but I had beat him with federer


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 18, 2011)

This game's career mode is not well executed. It is broken and at times a PITA. I would rather play VT3 career mode again.

Will stop playing this. And gonna  play this game only for occasional kicks with friends.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 18, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> This game's career mode is not well executed. It is broken and at times a PITA. I would rather play VT3 career mode again.
> 
> Will stop playing this. And gonna  play this game only for occasional kicks with friends.



ya the career mode is not soo good..but I really like the full character customization (hair,eyes,nose...etc)...

Arcade mode is better & I've also unlocked one player "Duke"


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> but I had beat him with federer


 Even I have beaten him Twice till now 

Once with Roddick and once Monfils. Wasnt able to do with Nadal. Havent tried with R.Federer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Even I have beaten him Twice till now
> 
> Once with Roddick and once Monfils. Wasnt able to do with Nadal. Havent tried with R.Federer.



Hmm..let me try with them then...

but I am still confused what criteria is there to fill the super-shot bar quickly...
e.g: Nadal has good defence so how the supershot bar fills..coz when playing against courier the bar doesnot fill...

yoo-hoo..defeated finally with Nadal (vs Courier)....

*TIP:*just stay behind the serve line & hit with power & also hit to area where opponent is not present...& will eventually succeed..dont try to go near the net...

this way we can beat him with any player...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> There is no WAY to beat him from the baseline by ANY player in any difficulty. Keep making him run and improve your way to the net.
> Try not to Slice it much as the pace he can generate will make you


Yes you can beat him from baseline. You have pull up well placed powerful shots not the running shots.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok..guys there are two players which are locked initially Duke & KING
I have unlocked duke earlier but was searching all over net on how to unlock KING...
found many words like "don't get to deuce" & score medals in volley etc also dont lose any match...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

Getting medals in Volley and smashes is easy but not getting a deuce ever is kind of a big deal because many times you made some mistakes and get deuce then play carefully and you win.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 22, 2011)

The pase that Courier generates and at angles which he hits them are UNBELIVABLE. He can hit just about 90 deg shots from net 


This is bit unfair. I play in HARD difficulty though


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

You see the trick for me to beat any guy is to take control of volley ASAP. Once I am volley in full control no one can beat me even on very hard difficulty.


----------



## noob (Aug 22, 2011)

wow, glad that you all liked this game i posted.

Finished it after the week i posted it here  

Player Name : Shreya Ghoshal  
Female voice is sexy  used headphones when dad and mom were at home


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

noob said:


> wow, glad that you all liked this game i posted.
> 
> Finished it after the week i posted it here
> 
> ...



I have played all Virtua Tennis game. TBH Virtua Tennis 3 was better than in terms of Career and other stuff. This is better for MP but career mode is broken at best.


----------



## noob (Aug 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I have played all Virtua Tennis game. TBH Virtua Tennis 3 was better than in terms of Career and other stuff. This is better for MP but career mode is broken at best.



Never played Virtua Tennis 3. This is the 1st sports game i have ever liked.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

For guys who are wondering how to unlock King. Here it is. Although its not confirmed by me.


> *Play "The King"*
> In World Tour Mode, if you finish the fourth toure with over 750 stars (Ultimate Star ranking), you will be invited to a special bonus tour. Included on this tour is an extremely difficult match against a well dressed Brit in a regal, baroque style ballroom/tennis court.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

^ thats for career mode mode....
I was looking for arcade mode...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess he'll be unlocked fully in game after that task.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I guess he'll be unlocked fully in game after that task.



OK...got the secret to unlock KING in arcade mode...

1.Select any player in arcade mode.
2.Follow the below step & KING will be in special match in arcade mode.

*   -Defeat all players in 4 tournaments with 2-0 & without any deuce* 

   the defeat KING in final match to unlock him

but let me tell he is a tough customer to beat....really he is


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL then unlocking him is quite easy for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

^unlocking is easy but try for defeating him


----------



## noob (Aug 23, 2011)

Doubt : Anyone tried playing this game online with friends ? does it works good ?


----------



## mitraark (Aug 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> OK...got the secret to unlock KING in arcade mode...
> 
> 1.Select any player in arcade mode.
> 2.Follow the below step & KING will be in special match in arcade mode.
> ...



Can I do it at Easy difficulty ? I really doubt i can avoid deuces , i had a hard time beating Courier at Hard , in VEry Hard i lose in straight sets ...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Can I do it at Easy difficulty ? I really doubt i can avoid deuces , i had a hard time beating Courier at Hard , in VEry Hard i lose in straight sets ...


Yes you can.


----------



## noob (Aug 23, 2011)

noob said:


> Doubt : Anyone tried playing this game online with friends ? does it works good ?


*
can anyone answer this ?*


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally I have unlocked *KING*...I defeated him (2-0) using Venus Williams...
he was a hard player after courier....

Also my clear count in Arcade Mode is 14


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

Muwahahahahhahhah 


Finally, FINALLY


I unlocked KIng  


USed Gael Monfils. 2-1 win
I blew other all opponents 2-0 and defeated King.


His Backhand is SURREAL !


----------



## mitraark (Aug 27, 2011)

Are you sure you unlocked King ?> I unlocked "Duke" that way.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

*UPDATE:*when we select KING as player & wins all matches with 2-0 then 
in special match opponent is DUKE.
& Let me tell you he is the master of varied shots he can serve low & spin the ball also
he can hit the ball close to net so u have to run quick to strike it


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> *UPDATE:*when we select KING as player & wins all matches with 2-0 then
> in special match opponent is DUKE.
> & Let me tell you he is the master of varied shots he can serve low & spin the ball also
> he can hit the ball close to net so u have to run quick to strike it


Then I am safe as I am a volley player. But varied shots player does gives you a nice challenge for sure and their bar also fills quite quickly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Then I am safe as I am a volley player. But varied shots player does gives you a nice challenge for sure and their bar also fills quite quickly.



volley is fastest way to score 40..but DUKE/KING/Courier gives puzzling shots...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> volley is fastest way to score 40..but DUKE/KING/Courier gives puzzling shots...



well most players are predictable and once you are master of volley them nothing can beat you at all. But it is also a risky game with this strategy but also simplest way to win the game.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 3, 2011)

I played with Djokovic , beat all 4 players 2-0 and i got Duke. No sign of King


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I played with Djokovic , beat all 4 players 2-0 and i got Duke. No sign of King



i also got DUKE 1st & then KING after I unlocked DUKE


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Guys, I got King.
I even finished the WORLD TOUR with 800+stars and final match was against King. Defeated him but still didnt get any player 


Will post pics later


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2011)

finally completed arcade mode with all players 
my clear count is 21...


----------



## mitraark (Sep 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys, I got King.
> I even finished the WORLD TOUR with 800+stars and final match was against King. Defeated him but still didnt get any player
> 
> 
> Will post pics later



I finished the World Tour mode with 1037 stars , in Professional , in the final SPT Tournament at Chicago , i got ankle injury before the final match and just couldn;t defeeat Jim Courier  

Then i beat the King but it didn;t unlock anything  Although i love the courts that have been unlocked !

The best unlocked stuff is the Fancy Dress  I played 2 whole rounds with the XL Sized racket


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 11, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I finished the World Tour mode with 1037 stars , in Professional , in the final SPT Tournament at Chicago , i got ankle injury before the final match and just couldn;t defeeat Jim Courier
> 
> Then i beat the King but it didn;t unlock anything  Although i love the courts that have been unlocked !
> 
> The best unlocked stuff is the Fancy Dress  I played 2 whole rounds with the XL Sized racket



well thats the thing. if you donot train the player enough. His energy just drains like anything. I completed the final match with total of 930 stars. I still had energy left after defeating courier. With ankle slow down its outright impossible to beat him. serve and volley is best tactic against him.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

Here are some pics from the final match  -


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/iTpCD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZMIXr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/C71lW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/P8g33.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0czVw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZMi27.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Finally completed the tour with ultimate tour rating, won the SPT tour and also defeated the King of players. Have truly completed the game now. Will post screenshots soon 


Screenshots at this  post


----------



## mitraark (Jul 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally completed the tour with ultimate tour rating, won the SPT tour and also defeated the King of players. Have truly completed the game now. Will post screenshots soon
> 
> 
> Screenshots at this  post



This game is great. I confess , as much as those FPS games look good on video and posters , i find myself playing only a few games again and again instead of those. VT ( as we call it ) , FIFA , Pocket Tanks ( new version released on June 27,2012 .. 275 Weapons  )


----------



## Alok (Jul 30, 2012)

Enjoying it right now . With friend and single played worldtour. It fun and excitement.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Completed this game long time ago with 1033 or 1043 stars, don't remember the exact figure. I did played against Jim and King in my career and defeated them. Nowadays I play doubles arcare with my friend.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 31, 2012)

I couldnt reach 1000 stars as a penalty of reaching venues late.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL I use to get seeded in most of the tournaments.


----------



## Alok (Jul 31, 2012)

I noticed that when i play big final my player commits "out" , never at normal matches . Why , and how overcome it? Is it opponent player's tricks and skill?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes its opponet's skill. If you are giving wrong direction while returning very fast shots then you would get out. When you return smashes then also many times it goes out. Train your played well by playing the small games. This would help you overcome that trouble.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 2, 2012)

Whenever we play Jim Courier or any other special player their level of playing is insane. They hit shots that too at most sharpest of angles and guess what?
I defeated King by giving all shots to his forehand. One shot to his stronger side and its winner. Insane player


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's a video i made. like the gameplay a lot


----------



## Alok (Aug 13, 2012)

Finished world tour with 980 stars.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2012)

Well for special players, you have find their weak spot and work on that or you can't win. Not at hardest difficulty for sure, can't comment on other difficulties.


----------



## noob (Nov 19, 2013)

Going to start playing it again on this weekend as i forgot to unlock all achievements.


----------

